# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Merci c'acquisto o materie di consumo

## kim

Per una piccola ditta edile che effettua lavori solo per altri, nel senso che non costruisce per poi vendere: l'acquisto di stabilizzato, sabbia e cemento va messo nel conto merci c/acquisto (per prestazioni di servizi) o in materie di consumo? Non certo in materie prime!

----------


## nico317

> Per una piccola ditta edile che effettua lavori solo per altri, nel senso che non costruisce per poi vendere: l'acquisto di stabilizzato, sabbia e cemento va messo nel conto merci c/acquisto (per prestazioni di servizi) o in materie di consumo? Non certo in materie prime!

  E perchè escludi materie prime ?
Secondo me si tratta di acquisti di materiale necessario per effettuare il proprio lavoro, indipendentemente se per conto proprio o conto terzi.
Quindi , io li metterei nel conto ACQUISTI MATERIE PRIME.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Per una piccola ditta edile che effettua lavori solo per altri, nel senso che non costruisce per poi vendere: l'acquisto di stabilizzato, sabbia e cemento va messo nel conto merci c/acquisto (per prestazioni di servizi) o in materie di consumo? Non certo in materie prime!

  Salve, 
il conto merci conto acquisti &#232; pi&#249; indicato nelle ipotesi di azienda commerciale mentre nel suo caso credo sia pi&#249; indicato utilizzare il conto materiali di consumo c/acquisti o materiali c/acquisti. 
Saluti

----------


## kim

Avrei escluso materie prime perch&#232; le vedevo pi&#249; come qualcosa acquistato per essere rilavorato per produrre un oggetto, per&#242; effettivamente le materie che ho indicato vengono utilizzate per produrre un servizio... credo che a questo punto sceglier&#242; materie prime o materiale di consumo.
Grazie.

----------


## nellyvasco

Salve,
Io Lo Registrerei Come Merci C/acquisti, Per Il Semplice Fatto Che A Lavoro Ultimato La  Ditta Edile Si Fara' Pagare Dal Proprio Cliente Anche Questa Merce Che Ha Utilizzato Per Effettuare I Lavori. Come Materie Di Consumo Si Intendono Tutte Quelle Cose Che Vengono Utilizzate Durante La Propria Attivita' Ma Che Non Rientreranno Nel Prezzo Di Vendita Finale. Distinti Saluti.

----------


## swami

sono sempre merci c/acquisti ... solo che una commeciale rivende o trasforma e rivende, mentre una ditta di servizi consuma mentre presta l'opera ... se nn si stà elaborando un bilancio nn capisco xchè impuntarsi in queste sottigliezze ... sono pochi quelli che devono mettere l'acquisto di trasporto raggruppato all'acquisto di merci  :Wink:

----------


## Lorena2546

Io personalmente tali acquisti li registro nel conto Materie Prime c/acquisti, mi ero posta il problema pure io e siamo giunte a tale conclusione. 
ciao Lorena

----------


## caesar

sul mio piano dei conti sono previste le voci:
Cemento c/acquisti
Inerti c/acquisti (per la sabbia)... 
Io invece non sono come registrare l'acquisto di ferro, ho lo stesso dubbio;
merci c/acquisti o materiale di consumo c/acquisti? 
pensadoci bene forse il ferro è un materia prima, forse si potrebbe optare per materie prime c/acquisti?

----------


## dobrey

Salve, 
è bello verificare quanto una cosa tanto elementare faccia intervenire più soggetti: io sono uno dei tanti. 
1) Merci = scambio = commercio;
2) Consumo = stracci = olio = pennarelli = etc;
3) Prime = trasformazione in altri elementi. 
Se poi si indicano conti con voci specifiche come Cemento o Ferro, essi possono servire per le analisi. 
E' il mio primo intervento, spero sia gradito. 
Gennaro Nardi

----------


## pipelly

> Salve, 
> è bello verificare quanto una cosa tanto elementare faccia intervenire più soggetti: io sono uno dei tanti. 
> 1) Merci = scambio = commercio;
> 2) Consumo = stracci = olio = pennarelli = etc;
> 3) Prime = trasformazione in altri elementi. 
> Se poi si indicano conti con voci specifiche come Cemento o Ferro, essi possono servire per le analisi. 
> E' il mio primo intervento, spero sia gradito. 
> Gennaro Nardi

  
In un forum tutti gli interventi sono graditi, serve proprio a questo!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mr bean

in una impresa edile i materiali di consumo sono i chiodi, i nastri, le scope di saggina, non certo la sabbia, il cemento.. materie prime. 
ciao

----------


## Niccolò

Non producendo e non vendendo niente, io non utilizzerei un conto materie prime. Preferirei materiali di consumo o qualcosa di analogo.

----------


## caesar

ho un fattura per la manutenzione di una pompa di cemento. 
nella descrizione ci sono le spese per la revisione, montaggio e i pezzi di ricambio ...
registro tutto come spese di manutenzione e riparazione automezzi o faccio la distinzione in questo modo:
revisione e montaggio in spese di manutenzion e e rip. automezzi
pezzi di ricambio in materie di consumo c/acquisti   ??

----------


## mr bean

> Non producendo e non vendendo niente, io non utilizzerei un conto materie prime. Preferirei materiali di consumo o qualcosa di analogo.

  ma come non produce e non vende..
ma per una impresa edile il cemento come fa ad essere materiale di consumo..
anche il ferro?
anche i mattoni?
certo che è tutto materiale di consumo in senso lato.. ma il cemento serve per la produzione del bene finito casa, del servizio appalto, anche la sabbia.. 
il chiodo è materiale consumo.. lo uso per inchiodare le assi che armano il muro e poi lo levo e lo butto, le stesse assi per armare..
ma non il cemento.. 
ciao

----------


## mr bean

> ho un fattura per la manutenzione di una pompa di cemento. 
> nella descrizione ci sono le spese per la revisione, montaggio e i pezzi di ricambio ...
> registro tutto come spese di manutenzione e riparazione automezzi o faccio la distinzione in questo modo:
> revisione e montaggio in spese di manutenzion e e rip. automezzi
> pezzi di ricambio in materie di consumo c/acquisti   ??

  cavolo ma quale automezzo monta una pompa in cemento?
per te che la ricevi  tale fattura &#232; da contabilzzare come manutenzione e riparazione ma non certo su automezzi..

----------


## Niccolò

> ma come non produce e non vende..
> ma per una impresa edile il cemento come fa ad essere materiale di consumo..
> anche il ferro?
> anche i mattoni?
> certo che è tutto materiale di consumo in senso lato.. ma il cemento serve per la produzione del bene finito casa, del servizio appalto, anche la sabbia.. 
> il chiodo è materiale consumo.. lo uso per inchiodare le assi che armano il muro e poi lo levo e lo butto, le stesse assi per armare..
> ma non il cemento.. 
> ciao

  Vista la tipologia di attività della ditta in oggetto, secondo me neanche dovrebbe acquistare i materiali ma riceverli direttamente da chi le commissiona gli incarichi. In ogni caso, se non cede prodotti finiti le materie prime che fine fanno? 
La materia prima concettualmente nasce per entrare in una catena produttiva, catena nelle quale la ditta non opera, pertanto non possiamo parlare di materie prime.

----------


## mr bean

capito.. 
per automezzo con pompa di cemento intendevi dire la classica betoniera  :Big Grin:  
cmq sia tutto manutenzioni e riparazioni su automezzi..
ciao

----------


## mr bean

> Vista la tipologia di attività della ditta in oggetto, secondo me neanche dovrebbe acquistare i materiali ma riceverli direttamente da chi le commissiona gli incarichi. In ogni caso, se non cede prodotti finiti le materie prime che fine fanno? 
> La materia prima concettualmente nasce per entrare in una catena produttiva, catena nelle quale la ditta non opera, pertanto non possiamo parlare di materie prime.

  ma come, non può acquistare un kg. di cemento? organizza in proprio il lavoro, e poi fattura al committente il lavoro fatto..
ma se gli commissionano di "tirar su " un muretto.. non ha prodotto un muro?

----------


## caesar

> capito.. 
> per automezzo con pompa di cemento intendevi dire la classica betoniera  
> cmq sia tutto manutenzioni e riparazioni su automezzi..
> ciao

  Si si tratta di una betoniera... il mio dubbio sorge perchè parto da questo ragionamento:
l'acquisto di pezzi ricambio non richiede necessariamente il montaggio, cioè è possibile acquistare un pezzo e cambiarselo da solo in questo caso si ridurrebbe tutto all'acquisto di un materiale di consumo...
forse il ragionamento è troppo contorto ?

----------


## mr bean

> Si si tratta di una betoniera... il mio dubbio sorge perchè parto da questo ragionamento:
> l'acquisto di pezzi ricambio non richiede necessariamente il montaggio, cioè è possibile acquistare un pezzo e cambiarselo da solo in questo caso si ridurrebbe tutto all'acquisto di un materiale di consumo...
> forse il ragionamento è troppo contorto ?

  non è mai materiale di consumo il pezzo di ricambio, va trattato alla stregua delle manutenzioni e riparazioni, deducibile 5% beni strumentali ecc ecc 
ciao

----------


## Lemansky

Io per un cliente utilizzo il conto: "merci o materie c/ lavorazione"

----------


## dobrey

Salve, 
Ho rilevato che argomenti molto più importanti si consolidano in pochi interventi.
Questo non è ancora finito e me ne compiaccio perchè non sò se riuscirò a dare ancora indicazioni congrue e coerenti come adesso. 
Come da oggetto primario: 
Quando si acquista un bene, diventa soggettiva l'interpretazione di che tipo di bene è stato acquistato.
    Se prendiamo ad esempio il cemento, abbiamo:
    a) il produttore del cemento ha acquistato a sua volta delle MATERIE PRIME per produrre il cemento che vende come PRODOTTO FINITO;
    b) chi ha acquistato il cemento dal cementificio per poterlo rivendere alla azienda edile ha acquistato MERCE ed ha venduto MERCE;
    c) l'azienda edile acquista il cemento come MATERIE PRIME in quanto esso viene trasformato in muri, pilastri, pavimenti o solai che si possono definire PRODOTTI SEMILAVORATI o FINITI.
    d) se un cercatore d'oro a seguito della scoperta di un filone (che cu.o), vuole realizzare dei lingotti sul posto, compra il cemento con cui realizza delle forme a suo piacimento poi immette l'oro fuso in queste forme e dopo di aver finito distrugge le forme in cemento: questo cemento si può dire acquistato come MATERIA di CONSUMO. 
Conclusione:
il cemento diventa soggettivamente MATERIA PRIMA, MERCE, MATERIA di CONSUMO. 
Gennaro Nardi

----------

